# Littmann scopes



## xxdavis06xx (Jun 17, 2010)

I have been debating between all the different ones. Some I have found have the swiveling diagphram and some have a free floating one or just one sided. Some are single walled, some single thick walled, and some double walled. Just wondering which of them is the best in the back of the ambulance and cuts out the most of the road noise. Money dont really matter just dont want to overpay if they do the same thing.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 17, 2010)

Check here http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096

Search also works well http://www.emtlife.com/search.php


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 17, 2010)

Just place your ear against the patients back, in the same place you would place the diaphragm of your stethoscope. this provides a shorter distance for the sound to travel than a stethoscope, and consequently a pristine clear sound.:unsure:h34r:

...kidding.

just get a stethoscope. any stethoscope, even if it's the cheap one provided by your service.


----------



## xxdavis06xx (Jun 17, 2010)

I know I am new and all but its kinda funny how everyone points out the search. Maybe some people look through the search and can't find the answer their looking for.

Anyone use a littmann master classic II? Pros? Cons? vs. a cadiology III or a master cardiology?


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2010)

If you cannot find 1000 threads on scopes in a search, something is wrong with your computer!


----------



## xxdavis06xx (Jun 18, 2010)

Found plenty of them but not what I was looking for. I thought that was the whole point of forums was to ask questions, talk, and help each other out. Just about anything you ask or talk about can be searched on the internet and something found about it.....


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096&highlight=littman

13 pages of anything you could want to know about scopes. 

Question has been asked and answered 1000 times.


----------



## clibb (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the Littmann Cardiology III stethoscope. It was a gift from my parents. I LOVE IT! I first wanted a cheaper one but my dad looked at some reviews, did some research and the decided that this is the one they should get me. The review for the Cardiology III are awesome. I want to be a doctor, so I should be able to have this one for a long time. I also had major problems hearing with the toys-r-us stethoscopes we got from our class. So this one is a lot better.


----------



## xxdavis06xx (Jun 18, 2010)

Just don't understand that I DIDN'T FIND WHAT I WAS LOOOKING FOR. I sure would hate to be your patient. Where you work again so I can make sure and not call the 911 there.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 18, 2010)

As a basic not as critical to have a quality scope.  Look for thick tubing as it helps calm the noise.  Short tubing is better except it puts you up close to patients which in some cases could be dangerous, so you have to weigh the benefit risk factor.  Hope that helps.


----------



## xxdavis06xx (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks alot to you guys thy replied with helpful information other than there is a search. Yalls information helps


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 18, 2010)

xxdavis06xx said:


> I know I am new and all but its kinda funny how everyone points out the search. Maybe some people look through the search and can't find the answer their looking for.
> 
> Anyone use a littmann master classic II? Pros? Cons? vs. a cadiology III or a master cardiology?








this is mine, master classic II black edition. i *love* it!
 what i can suggest that makes the difference if the MC II is too expensive, even with the cheapest littman, is the soft sealing eartips.. they make a WORLD of difference.


----------



## ah2388 (Jun 18, 2010)

I use the littmann with the swivel..

works really well, the bell side of it is great for listening to heart tones..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

Not a fan of Littmann scopes. I've got a Cardiology III that I am thinking of getting rid of because it just didn't work as well as my Ultrascope. Hell, I used my cheap Sprauge over the Littmann on a regular basis, both in hospital and on a truck.


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2010)

xxdavis06xx said:


> Just don't understand that I DIDN'T FIND WHAT I WAS LOOOKING FOR. I sure would hate to be your patient. Where you work again so I can make sure and not call the 911 there.



You asked about pros and cons of a Littman. That is in the exact thread you were given. Learn to dig out the info you want from a subject or you will never go far in this job.

 You pick a great way to start out on a forum. Don't worry, I wont't take time to search for info for you again.

Quit being lazy and find your own info,from now on


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 18, 2010)

If you would be more specific in your question - then perhaps you would receive a more specific answer. I read "blah blah want general comparisons" and that thread goes in-depth into scope choices and comparisons.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Not a fan of Littmann scopes. I've got a Cardiology III that I am thinking of getting rid of because it just didn't work as well as my Ultrascope. Hell, I used my cheap Sprauge over the Littmann on a regular basis, both in hospital and on a truck.


well, if you don't like it, I will gladly take it off your hands if you are looking to get rid of it....

I had a black master classic II that walked one day after I left it at work (had my name tag on it any everything).  Def a worthwhile investment, always have it when you when you start your shift, and always make sure you have it with you when you end your shift.  I also have a cheap watch attached to the neck of my scope, makes it easier to take pulses with it (since I don't wear one on my wrist)


----------



## EMTminer (Jul 2, 2010)

Look into Kila scopes.  I just got one of the 750 cardiology scopes and it is just as good as litt, just a lot cheaper of a price.

www.kila.com/


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ive never really heard much negativity on littmann scopes.  Ive got a Sprauge that i keep in the truck, also recieved Master cardiology as a gift that im too scared to take anywhere...dont wanna get it jacked! they both do the job, one for hundreds less.  It is what it is.  Can you hear enough to take a BP and Auscultate? If yes then your good to go...just my 2 cents.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 7, 2010)

EMTminer said:


> Look into Kila scopes.  I just got one of the 750 cardiology scopes and it is just as good as litt, just a lot cheaper of a price.
> 
> www.kila.com/



I hear if you take a Kila Specialist and throw on a Littman diaphragm, you have a Master Cardiology for $80.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a kila KL-970 in the last year or so to replace a Littmann Select II who's tubing went bad secondary to my leaving in it a car while deployed:sad: And all I can say is it's a great scope, not just a great scope for the money. Awesome sounds, great feel, and awesome customer service. Will often leave around my neck or toss on  med cart while doing my keep the lights on job of nursing. This unluckily led to the rim cracking  which I tried to stabilize with crazy glue. When crack started growing again I contacted their customer service and had a response within 6 hours and a new rim and diaphragm in matter of days. Highly recommended. Only con is the scope is a bit heavy but I no longer even notice.
As for the Littmann got it retubed and wife now has a decent scope.


----------

